# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Schram in keel?

## Eagles

Hallo.

Vanmorgen gezellig broodjes in de oven gedaan, van die pistolets.
Dus ik at een stukje en ik slikte te snel door en voelde zo'n harde stukje langs mijn keel gaan.

Het deed gelijk pijn en het voelt letterlijk als een schram, maar dan in mijn keel.

Nu doet slikken, drinken en eten erg veel pijn.

Wat kan ik doen zodat het minder pijn doet en hoelang duurt zo'n genezing?

----------

